# Seeking REMOTE Coding/Billing Position



## KATHY ANN HUNTER (Feb 13, 2018)

*Experienced Certified Coder Seeking REMOTE Coding/Billing Position*

I have 28 years experience in the medical field; coding 12 years after receiving my AAPC, CPC in 2007 and my BMSC, SCP-AN  in 2010. 
My recent coding position consisted of mainly anesthesia, including psyche, radiology, and a little E&M coding. Clients from Louisiana, Missouri, Alabama, Oklahoma, Texas, New Mexico, and California. As a coder, it was my responsibility to stay on top of all new coding regulations, changes, and guidelines-applying correct modifiers, PQRIs, and following NCII edits for maximum reimbursement. Further responsible for working insurance denials, obtaining/submitting reports, authorizations, and appeal submission. 8+years. 
Previous work experience-Front Desk Manager for nephrology practice. Responsibilities including managing the front desk, first on phones, paged physicians/NPs, ordered supplies, scheduled patient appointments/tests, arranged emergency transport, obtained authorizations/referrals, trained front desk employees, coordinated physician meetings, coordinated patient schedules for 2 physicians-8 locations, scheduled physicians monthly rounds at 3 dialysis units/Leavenworth prison, traveled with the nurse/physician to satellite office locations, obtained and charted lab/radiology reports, triaged patient calls, authorized routine medication refills in nurses' absence, eventually coding hospital charges for 2 nephrologists-6 hospitals. Mandatory overtime. 10 years. 
Prior to the nephrology office, multi-specialty physician office as scheduling/referral specialists. 5 years. 
My medical career started as a hospital telemetry unit secretary/monitor tech. 5 years.    
I take pride in my coding and I go above the expected credentialing maintenance because I learn from every CEU I obtain.  kathyhunter4360@hotmail.com


----------



## twizzle (Feb 13, 2018)

KATHY ANN HUNTER said:


> I have 28 years experience in the medical field; coding 12 years after receiving my AAPC, CPC in 2007 and my BMSC, SCP-AN  in 2010.
> My recent coding position consisted of mainly anesthesia, including psyche, radiology, and a little E&M coding. Clients from Louisiana, Missouri, Alabama, Oklahoma, Texas, New Mexico, and California. As a coder, it was my responsibility to stay on top of all new coding regulations, changes, and guidelines-applying correct modifiers, PQRIs, and following NCII edits for maximum reimbursement. Further responsible for working insurance denials, obtaining/submitting reports, authorizations, and appeal submission. 8+years.
> Previous work experience-Front Desk Manager for nephrology practice. Responsibilities including managing the front desk, first on phones, paged physicians/NPs, ordered supplies, scheduled patient appointments/tests, arranged emergency transport, obtained authorizations/referrals, trained front desk employees, coordinated physician meetings, coordinated patient schedules for 2 physicians-8 locations, scheduled physicians monthly rounds at 3 dialysis units/Leavenworth prison, traveled with the nurse/physician to satellite office locations, obtained and charted lab/radiology reports, triaged patient calls, authorized routine medication refills in nurses' absence, eventually coding hospital charges for 2 nephrologists-6 hospitals. Mandatory overtime. 10 years.
> Prior to the nephrology office, multi-specialty physician office as scheduling/referral specialists. 5 years.
> ...



Hi Kathy....have you checked out Indeed.com? They seem to have the most coding jobs. You can just sign up to receive daily email alerts for remote coding positions. Other than that, companies like Conifer often have remote coding openings. They are a large company so tend to have more jobs.
Good luck anyway.


----------



## atwill121 (Mar 5, 2018)

*coding position*

Hi Kathy
You may want to check Parallon Business Solutions. We have several job openings with a few more to be posted in the near future. I have worked for them for the last 4 years. The openings we currently have are for credential coders and preferably with obs and injection/infusion experience. the current opening is job # 26012-145949.  Hope this helps.
Tamara


----------

